# Butter Tips?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i want to be able to butter, but its really difficult. I know that practice is the key, but are they any extra tips?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> (1) The softer the board the easier it is.
> (2) In general, a wider stance makes it easier since you have more leverage.
> (3) Once you get the nose off the ground, you will need to ride a little counter rotated so you don`t go into a toe side turn.


Those there points, along with practice, and possibly detuning your edges, are *the* key ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

thanx ya i was practicing 2day


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Try keeping your weight on the uphill edge as well...


----------

